# Help



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

Anybody got experience with fracino control boxes; also looking for a classic or contempo user manual, any members got one?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/pdf/gaggia-classic-manual.pdf


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop the team at Fracino an email or call them in the morning. They are pretty quick to respond to enquiries.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry, thought you meant a Gaggia Classic. Didn't know Fracino had one of the same name.

Alison


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Re. Fracino:

* What's the problem with your machine / control box ?

* Is your machine a semi-auto (rocker switch) or an auto (touchpads).

* Is it 1 or 2 group

* The box will be a "Gicar" unit - what's the code on the silver label on the box ?

NB These units are generally unrepairable, but Fracino / Gicar units are widely available....

Try cleaning the multipin connectors & spade connectors, etc with meths


----------



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

The problem with the control box is that there are 2 relays missing, it's a 1 group auto that I am in the process of refurbing

had it apart and cleaned it not much scale about and all the components work.

The number on the Gicar box is 9.5.17.80 00 relays 1 & 2 are missing


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That's odd: Someone's been trying to replace burnt/sticking relays, methinks, if there are holes where they should be !

Try 7 find an electronics repair workshop locally which can fit new relays - they'll be industry standard ones - for say £30.

A new Gicar box should be just under £100 & readily available.


----------



## jbjd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like it, may not have been the problem with machine as the flow meter was blocked and very little water was getting to the group

As I said all working now if operated manually just need to sort the control box and do a bit more polishing

Happy to change the relays myself but as there is nothing there I am unsure of the values I need, I know that they are JQX115F relays but believe that the two relays are different to each other, been scouring the web for pictures but no joy so far, have emailed Fracino abd await a responce


----------

